# Generar salida serial RS232



## Foshland (Sep 2, 2006)

Hola, me gustaria saber como poder enviar un comando por RS232 mediante PIC de la manera mas simple posible, usease, sacar FF 40 01 10 51 por ejemplo, muchas gracias


----------



## Arkantos (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola es muy facil.. solo tienes ke generar la rutina de transmision serial del pic (se encuentra en el datasheet), activar el puerto y hacer una tabla con los caracteres que desees enviar.. luego solo es llamar a la tabla y transmitir caracter a caracter.


----------



## Foshland (Sep 20, 2006)

Con k pic lo puedo hacer? muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## maunix (Sep 20, 2006)

Foshland dijo:
			
		

> Con k pic lo puedo hacer? muchas gracias por la ayuda



En realidad con cualquiera.

Si usas una USART por software, podrías elegir cualquiera (excepto los más pequeños que tienen poca memoria de programa)

Ahora bien, si eres algo novato te sugiero que uses algún PIC que ya tenga una USART por hardware.  Por ejemplo un 16F628A , son económicos y son fáciles para comenzar a trabajar con los PICs

Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola foshland
Ingresa a la pagina de mikroelektronika y encontras software gratis y muchas aplicaciones. La transmision RS-232 puedes hacerla por hardware (algunos PIC) o por software (el 16F84A, por ejemplo). Probé ambas opciones y funciona muy bien. Suerte .


----------



## GATOMCY (Mar 17, 2012)

busca sobre getc ()


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola:

Aquí hay fuentes y proyectos sobre lo que buscas.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/proteus.html#Proteus_Capitulo_20

Saludo.


----------

